# KEIHIN CVK carb testing info



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

KEIHIN CVK carb testing info on the tube.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i jsut watched this one 5 mins ago and now its here already 
sweet. now i dont have to post it. 
haha


----------

